# Drolet heatmax/tundra vs psg Caddy



## KL3540 (Nov 21, 2013)

Comparing the two models they are extremely similar.  A huge difference I see is price.  Can anyone explain further differences to justify the price?


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok, this is what I have found.  

The drolet and caddy are both manufactured by the same company.

SBI - Stove Builder International is the parent company which acquired several stove company's over the past couple decades.  Other company's include: flame, PSG, Century Heating, Osburn, Enerzone and Valcourt.  Of these company's, Drolet and PSG are the only two with a furnace application. 

    It appears SBI is located in Quebec. It is two early to assume, but I would predict the research and design of PSG and Drolet are done in the same office.   The dealer said the Caddy has much better burn time and is made of better materials.  She said the metal is thicker gauge etc.   So now I would like proof of this.  Does anyone have the specifications of materials used? 

If anyone can pipe in on there burn times of either, any or all of these furnaces, please comment. 

Tundra - 22" log, 3.6 cubic foot box, max output 95,000 BTU, 76% efficient, weights 550 lbs

Caddy - 22" log, 3.54 cubic foot box, max output 106,000 BTU, 76% efficient, weights (Caddy 510lbs + blower 123lbs total 633 lbs)


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 21, 2013)

PM fyrebug, he is a PSG rep/employee that hangs out here sometimes, he can hook you up with the specs. Tundra/ caddy fireboxes are the same design, maybe not same materials? laynes69 has a caddy, PM him, he can tell you all about it.


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ok, thank you. I will message them.


----------



## Tinder (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been following the Tundra/Heatmax with some interest since it's inception. My impression is that they basically took the popular caddy design and found ways to bring the price point down. I'd suggest looking at both in person before purchasing and you should be able to isolate the differences pretty easily.

FWIW there's a large thread about the Tundra/Heatmax on AS, though it might be hard to find since google results in many broken links since the forums came up in a new format.

Personally I have the Mini-Caddy. Not sure how you want to define "burn times", but I go 9-12 hours between reloads. That's about 3-5 hours of burning depending on the wood used, 4-6 hours of coals, and a little time for the temp to drop a couple degrees before I load it up again.

If you're budget conscious, perhaps going cheap is worthwhile, but I feel like you get what you pay for.


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree in you get what you pay for.  This is why I am asking for all input.  I am curious to know the $1000  difference in price.   I love the look the these units as well.   

I do see the drolet appears to have cheaper wing nuts for the ash pan. I am not sure how any of the Caddys are. 

I had a rough estimate today for install of a caddy. Essentially  $8000.... This is without the blower.  Does this seem a bit high?if $8000 is the actual total, I can say I won't be purchasing one. Very disheartening as I am prepped and ready to go. However, $8000 pays for a lot of natural gas, 

I can give the breakdown of price in a few.

   I have this company coming for a closer look on Monday for an exact quote.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 21, 2013)

[Choking...] 8 Gs  Holy Smokes Batman! I hope that includes the furnace, new chimney system, new duct work, and a whole house A/C system! Wow, almost choked on my tongue when I read that there....maybe I am a bit out of touch because I always do my own installs on, well, everything. Now I remember why! Someone asked me to do a wood stove install recently, I turned it down do to my lack of free time as it is. Maybe I need to go back and ask them what it's worth to 'em! 

FYI, that thread about the Tundras is still there on AS, there have been new posts recently. Someone recently posted video of the Tundra kickin some serious secondary burn action!


----------



## FyreBug (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi folks, let me edjumacate you...

The Tundra and Caddy share the same firebox. However...

The Caddy can have as an option an electric element or oil burner. This is not available on the Tundra. One of the reason why the Tundras has a bigger ashpan.

The Caddy has more electronics and beefed up blower. BTW, we will have an option shortly for an all DC Caddy.

The Tundra is slightly down in output BTU due to the design of the particular ductwork we were after for this market segment.

Also more design changes in order to bring the unit competitive at the box store level, but the above are the main ones.


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 21, 2013)

There's a large plenum opening in the Caddy compared to the Tundra, which allows more installation options like series, parallel or stand alone. The baffle in the Caddy is a c-cast, compared to the Vermiculite baffle in the Tundra. The C-Cast is quite a beefy baffle, very durable. 

8,000 dollars sounds awfully steep for a Caddy and installation. I think the furnace should be around 3500-3700 and around here you would look at another 1,000 for installation and some ductwork.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you have ductwork already? Is this price including making your ductwork wood heat worthy? I had no ductwork, the materials alone where $1000-$1300


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a quick breakdown of cost on the rough sheet.  I have to do this from memory as I left it at home

2700 caddy
250 high limit fan
2000 20' external class "A" pipe
800-1200 duct work
300 to drill hole in basement wall for chimney
700 labor
Plus tax etc.


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

I a dually laughed when I heard the price,  seriously.   Needless to say I was shocked.  As for installing myself, I would definitely attempt this.   However,  the insurance company said in order to be covered, a licensed contractor had to install it.


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Hi folks, let me edjumacate you...
> 
> Wow, definitely great reasons. Can I upgrade the blower on a Tundra?  As for oil I would not add the option.  What does the electric element do?
> 
> ...


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok, last post didn't work apparently.  

Fyrbug,  thank you very much 

1) would I be able to upgrade the blower in the tundra?
2) the oil option is not necessary for my needs.
3) what is the "electronic element"?  
4) what electronic elements are beefed up?   What all electronics are on the unit?   Just curious, I truly don't know.


----------



## lampmfg (Nov 22, 2013)

Tundra - 22" log, 3.6 cubic foot box, max output 95,000 BTU, 76% efficient, weights 550 lbs

Caddy - 22" log, 3.54 cubic foot box, max output 106,000 BTU, 76% efficient, weights 510 lbs

Kuuma Vapor-Fire 100 - 20" log, > 80% efficient, < 1 gr./hr emissions, 695 lbs (built like a tank and manufactured in the US)

Kuuma Vapor-Fire 200 - 16" log, > 80% efficient, < 1 gr./hr emissions, 525 lbs (built like a tank and manufactured in the US)


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

And how much are these Kumas?


----------



## FyreBug (Nov 22, 2013)

lampmfg said:


> Tundra - 22" log, 3.6 cubic foot box, max output 95,000 BTU, 76% efficient, weights 550 lbs
> 
> Caddy - 22" log, 3.54 cubic foot box, max output 106,000 BTU, 76% efficient, weights 510 lbs
> 
> ...


Caddy & Blower 510lbs + 123 lbs = 633lbs

Slight correction.


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> [Choking...] 8 Gs  Holy Smokes Batman! I hope that includes the furnace, new chimney system, new duct work, and a whole house A/C system! Wow, almost choked on my tongue when I read that there....maybe I am a bit out of touch because I always do my own installs on, well, everything. Now I remember why! Someone asked me to do a wood stove install recently, I turned it down do to my lack of free time as it is. Maybe I need to go back and ask them what it's worth to 'em!
> 
> FYI, that thread about the Tundras is still there on AS, there have been new posts recently. Someone recently posted video of the Tundra kickin some serious secondary burn action!




AS has a wealth of info. Fyrebug has answers for all.   This has definitely spelled a lot out for me. I am currently on page 12 since the site appears to have froze.    I am also unable to currently look at any of their photos.   For a thousand more, indent think I can justify the Caddy over the Heatmax.   However the only way this will change if my local installer says I have to step up the the MaxCaddy due to my home design.  If that is the case, I may pull the plug on the whole project, be sad for a few days and then I guess sell wood. :-(


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Caddy & Blower 510lbs + 123 lbs = 633lbs
> 
> Slight correction.




Wow thank you,  I tried my best. If capable, I  will edit my post so I don't spread misinformation.


----------



## FyreBug (Nov 22, 2013)

What you'll find KL3540 (not a robot are you?) the Heatmax was designed in such a way that it would satisfy most DIY especially when it comes to ductwork. It competes against other capable units from USSC, Englander, DAKA etc... So it had a particular audience and price point in mind. 

The Caddy series was designed with the HVAC Pro's in mind. Rather than using 'tube' ductwork its designed for sheet metal work. As stated earlier there's enough design change to justify the price differential.

BTW, whatever furnace/brand you are contemplating make sure you use the right BTU load for your house. A blower test/BTU load on your house often time will help you figure out how much furnace you need. Too small and you wont be happy and too large might get you too hot or build too small fires (inefficient).

Some MFG list Input BTU, Output BTU & Average BTU. Input BTU is useless. Basically how much wood you put in. The Output BTU is Input BTU X efficiency (for ex 80,000 BTU X 80% = 64,000 BTU). But that's on high fire which is only about 20% of the fire cycle. So some will state an average of what you can expect over the life of the fire. Hope this helps. 

Sorry mods, didnt try to promote just reply to questions.


----------



## Goatguy (Nov 22, 2013)

FyreBug said:


> Caddy & Blower 510lbs + 123 lbs = 633lbs
> 
> Slight correction.


 

The blower weighs 123lbs?! Holy Smokes!


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2013)

KL3540 said:


> This is a quick breakdown of cost on the rough sheet.  I have to do this from memory as I left it at home
> 
> 2700 caddy
> 250 high limit fan
> ...


-Caddy price, dunno, never priced one (go for the Tundra/heatmax IMO) If you are gonna spend the $ for caddy, spend a bit more and get a Kuuma
-High limit switch, they're all over fleabay for under $100
-I did 21' of external class A for about $900
-Ductwork, depends on your install
-Rent a core drill and DIY, less than $100
-Labor, DIY baby! (barter?)
-Tax, only when ya hafta!
-That's my 2 cents on the matter...


----------



## lampmfg (Nov 22, 2013)

KL3540 said:


> And how much are these Kumas?


Kuuma Vapor-Fire 100 = $4,400
Kuuma Vapor-Fire 200 = $3,900

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/kuuma-vapor-fire-100-wood-furnace-results.112796/


----------



## harttj (Nov 22, 2013)

KL3540 said:


> I agree in you get what you pay for.  This is why I am asking for all input.  I am curious to know the $1000  difference in price.   I love the look the these units as well.
> 
> I do see the drolet appears to have cheaper wing nuts for the ash pan. I am not sure how any of the Caddys are.
> 
> ...



Natural gas?  Why are u evening messing with wood? Pretty tough to get any payback especially when your time is considered.


----------



## KL3540 (Nov 22, 2013)

harttj said:


> Natural gas?  Why are u evening messing with wood? Pretty tough to get any payback especially when your time is considered.


You know, you are correct. I guess it is over excitement.  I've actually never had a "gas outage".   I have tons of free wood, I own a splitter, I have the room and it seemed like the right thing to do.  Currently i have about 13 face cord cut split stacked.  I have a few acres of ash as well. I guess I thought it would be much cheaper and save me money in the long run. I am really starting to reconsider.


----------

